# Shed Porch roof tying in...



## my5sons (Oct 29, 2008)

Anyone? :thumbup:


----------



## bronco2 (Apr 30, 2009)

looks like you've got it figured, from your pics and drawing. You better pour the blackjack to that one shingle on the top right hand side though were the shingles are meeting the valley.


----------



## my5sons (Oct 29, 2008)

bronco2 said:


> looks like you've got it figured, from your pics and drawing. You better pour the blackjack to that one shingle on the top right hand side though were the shingles are meeting the valley.


Willie did the photos for me. Did an awesome job! About the shingles, those shingles are all coming up and being replaced. This roof is a disaster! The roof shingles were done before I moved into the house. They only used #15 felt and only went 6 feet up the roof...they also missed when nailing the existing sheathing, and other shingles are worse than the one pictured...pretty sad, you can't trust anyone these days!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Snap a blue (red is permanent) caulk line across the roof at the top of your shed roof framing. Extend past the garage intersecting ridge by 3' or so horizontally. Connect the end of caulk line in valley of garage/shed at the gutter line intersection of both. Pull the line taught while moving it along the shed peak/intersection of main house roof, towards/past the garage valley. When the line, still tight to the peak intersects the garage roof and still touches the shed peak framing- mark the spot. That is the long point of your shed peak /valley start on other side of garage peak from shed roof. It cuts back with framing from that peak to the garage peak. On garage roof slope where the new valley will be. It will basically be plywood sheathing only, cut to a offset triangle, an extension of the shed valley on the main shed roof side. Stand at the top and look at the valley your string line makes, ignoring the garage ridge and existing valley. Boy, I wish Willie could draw this for you, my thousand words are worth his one picture!
Be safe, Gary


----------



## my5sons (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks...I know what you are explaining with the first chalk line for the new valley, but you lost me on the remainder.

if you can, please explain from "start on the other side of the garage peak..." and how I tie this all in.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Put the end of the level on the top framing of the peak of the shed roof, in line with the garage ridge. Holding level, measure the vertical distance to the g. ridge. Eg.... 4" difference. With shed rise per ft. of 2-1/2", you would hit the g. ridge at 19-3/16" away from the shed peak on the top g.ridge. That point is the intersecting point of shed valley framing. Nail the caulk line end at intersection of shed and g. roofs, in valley. Pull line tight over mark of top valley at g. ridge, and beyond. Intersect the shed (longer than needed peak) framing horizontal line. (Extend the line to show valley start (shed) and shed peak (total length). This is the odd triangle of ply. (On the other side of the garage ridge from shed roof. 
Be safe, Gary


----------



## my5sons (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, forgive me Willie for totally screwing up your drawings, but GBR, I think I know what you are saying. I tried really hard to draw this on Willie's drawing, I hope this is what you mean. :thumbsup:


----------

